# Work as a aged carer.



## Frutsel (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi, we are moving to Mackay in December. My wife is currently working as household help for the aged. What would she to carry out the same work in Oz. she only cleans and helps with the laundry etc. no medical work.

Could she get work there ?
Maybe do some part time and go to school to get her papers ?

She will be on a partner visa.

Any info would be a great help.


----------



## accessoriesbridal (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the immigration authorities will help her out with the formalities. Moreover, I think that she has a good chance of finding work.


----------

